
Backing ChatOps at Kickstarter with Cog - imbriaco
https://blog.operable.io/quick-interview-4-cog-chatops-at-kickstarter-3b2450f7a054#.547e2qu5h
======
imbriaco
Hi everybody, I'm the founder and CEO of Operable, developers of the Cog
ChatOps platform. I'm happy to answer any questions folks might have about Cog
or how we think about ops and ChatOps.

